# Childproofing the dishwasher



## secondimpression (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm just about at my wit's end with this one. DS is 19 months and one of those super high needs kids who gets into everything. We just can't seem to figure out how to child proof the dishwasher so he can't open it up and surprise us with knives and other goodies. Our biggest obstacle is that it is not installed flush with the cabinetry, the door stick out about 1.5" beyond the cabinets and there's no way to fix this (we tried!). All the strap-style locks are a no-go as well because there is no access to the sides and it doesn't really have sides to begin with. We've even tried plastic zip ties







Gating off the kitchen is also not an option because of our open floor plan.

I've been Googling this for 2 days now and can't find anything that will work for us. Has anyone come up with a DIY solution? We're just about ready to call it quits and install a freakin' burglar bar across the darned thing


----------



## amnda527 (Aug 6, 2006)

Maybe just don't use the dishwasher for a couple more months, until he is better able to understand that he can't go in there. Or don't use it for things that are breakable, or that will hurt him.
Or you could put a little bell on the door, so that when he does get into it, at least you know before he takes off running through the house with a glass or whatever.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

I would just not load it or leave dishes in it when he's up. Run it at night, unload it in the morning.


----------



## secondimpression (Jun 10, 2008)

Even totally empty and cold it still poses a hazard. He uses the door to climb up on the counter top







I also have a newborn so I can't always immediately attend to whatever he's getting into.


----------



## Chamomile Girl (Nov 4, 2008)

OUr go-to is masking tape. Can you tape the top of the door to the counter top? Even if he can pick the tape off it buys you time.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *secondimpression* 
Even totally empty and cold it still poses a hazard. He uses the door to climb up on the counter top







I also have a newborn so I can't always immediately attend to whatever he's getting into.

If he's already doing that, I hate to tell you but he'll be pushing chairs over or scaling the cabinets to climb on the counters without anything to aid him.


----------



## lookatreestar (Apr 14, 2008)

a friend of mine used something like this
http://www.homedepot.com/Tools-Hardw...atalogId=10053

and just put a towel down so the counter top wasn't damaged, i dunno if it would help in your situation or not. she said it works great.

honestly my first never got into anything, my second does this same exact thing and it drives me UP THE WALL, he comes running into the room with a butter knife and chases my dd. i bought some kind of clip and not only can my dd undo it but my ds just pulled it off (it was sticky). so right now i just constantly watch and shout







: it is kinda cute sometimes he "does" the dishes and puts all the clean dishes up on the counter.


----------



## ChetMC (Aug 27, 2005)

Can you just keep something big and heavy pushed in front of the dishwasher during the day?

I've also known people to just gate off their whole kitchen rather than bother trying to child proof individual bits.


----------



## secondimpression (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drummer's Wife* 
If he's already doing that, I hate to tell you but he'll be pushing chairs over or scaling the cabinets to climb on the counters without anything to aid him.

That's exactly why we don't have chairs at the kitchen table! Seriously, we keep them locked in another room until meal time







THANK GOD he hasn't figured out the cabinet locks yet, although he does hook his fingers onto the countertop and try to scoot his way up.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lookatreestar* 
a friend of mine used something like this
http://www.homedepot.com/Tools-Hardw...atalogId=10053

and just put a towel down so the counter top wasn't damaged, i dunno if it would help in your situation or not. she said it works great.

That's a neat idea, thanks!


----------



## secondimpression (Jun 10, 2008)

I did manage to invent a solution after looking at other creative options. I documented it on my Facebook if anyone would like to see!

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?ai...8&l=28fb900367


----------



## Hint Mama (Sep 14, 2013)

Here's my take on tricks for childproofing dishwashers (hope some of these tips help!)

http://hintmama.com/2013/11/19/todays-hint-3-tips-for-childproofing-a-dishwasher-on-the-cheap/


----------



## Hint Mama (Sep 14, 2013)

I linked to your creative solution in my post as well! It's so smart

http://hintmama.com/2013/11/19/todays-hint-3-tips-for-childproofing-a-dishwasher-on-the-cheap/


----------

